# need advice from a seasoned gigger.



## twgarrett (Nov 8, 2008)

so i'm lookin at doing some gigging again this saturday night and was wondering how everyone elses luck has been. i've been 2 times the last couple weeks. i've been hanging around the northern shores of pensacola bay along bayfront parkway and barrancas ave. but only getting 1-2 fish a night. i'm going to try the far north end of escambia bay tomorrow night, so my quetion is.... how has the gigging been that far north in the bays? not asking for any spots to go or anything... just if the flounder have made it that far yet or not and how the fishing has been way up there. thanks for any input guys.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

You will not be able to see anything in the north end of Escambia normally for a week or two following a rain like we just had. Escambia river should crest today and by next Saturday the bay will be near normal.


Immediately following a rain storm you can still flounder near the mouth of the river. I would and always stayed as far away from the river mouth following a rain event.


----------



## twgarrett (Nov 8, 2008)

appreciate the response... i guess i'll try my same spots again.


----------

